# Shaolin Long Fist- Greetings



## longfist2003 (May 15, 2007)

*Greetings All-*
  I've enjoyed lurking here for some time ( on and off ) and with the *sparring group *my friend and I are building I found it's time to introduce myself. Bond, James B... Opps! *Don Jackson.*

  I've studied different styles of martial arts since 1993, some more than others. In the end, *Shaolin Long Fist* has come out to be my most natural style but I throw in techniques from *Hung Gar, Ba Qua, JKD, Snake* and whatever works to get me out of a fight. I DON'T LIKE *FIGHTING*, I love *SPARRING *though!!! And I think if I get in a fight, my sparring experience will have really paid off. Personally, I think sparring is perhaps the only way you can prepare to *realistically defend yourself*.

  It's hard to find people good enough at their styles who are also cool headed and open minded about sparring. I don't mean "good enough" in a negative way, I mean people who are skilled enough that they can *pull their punches* if they see a *severe injury* happening. I mean cool headed in the sense that if they can dish it out, they can take it too. It may sound cliche, but we are only really *fighting ourselves* after all.

  Sparring, by *MY definition*, is not a fixed term- *it's TRAINING at any level of intensity with someone you trust*.
  If you spar with someone you don't know and probably don't trust, then you are not sparring, you are competing. That's totally fine, I like to do that sometimes too but 50% of the time someone gets injured and that means: *one step forward and two steps back* for your training, bub! 

  I don't claim any monopoly on the truth and I bow to you *ALL* as my personal *Buddhas *so please enlighten me. 

  Another conundrum I've discovered through sparring club is the the *"Roles" *we learn to play that our systems teach us. Kung fu, for example, isn't really meant for sparring - it's meant for defending, maiming, even killing. How do you practice breaking bones or killing? You *DON'T* really, you MODIFY what you learn, you REHEARSE it through forms but how can you *APPLY* it without creating some *seriously bad karma*?! 

  Again, that's the bridge we are trying to build in our sparring sessions. We are actually *practicing to heighten our AWARENESS & reflect time- mind-body coordination*. The *techniques are not the point*, the mind-body connection is.
------------------------
Subject: Casual Sparring Meet Ups

 Attention: Experienced Martial Artists- We hold a casual sparring meeting on Wednesdays and are seeking mature, open minded MA practitioners who would like to join us. Our goal is to improve and understand our own styles/techniques by having the opportunity to work with people of different styles, levels, and body types. 


We are non-competitive. The purpose of our training is to improve skill, awareness, timing, & body mechanics with a focus on providing opportunities to ourselves in which we learn how to apply our respective martial arts. To better understand our strengths and weaknesses, we frequently break to discuss what happened in the sparring sessions and test out applications from our styles. This gathering is oriented towards learning through freestyle practice in a friendly environment.
 Dress appropriately.

We are holding a MARTIAL ARTS MEET UP on May 27 open to the public, if you'd like to drop by and meet with us about Sparring Club email Mark at happyknucklesandwich@verizon.net or Don at longfist2003@yahoo.com

Best Regards-


​


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 15, 2007)

Hello Don, welcome to MT ... good luck and happy posting!


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2007)

YES!!!! Another CMA person.... 

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (May 16, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Longfist. Good luck with your sparring venture.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (May 16, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2007)

Greetings LongFist and Welcome to MT...


----------



## IcemanSK (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Don. I hope you can find good conversation on the topics that you enjoy. We've got good folks here. I'm glad you're a part of it.


----------



## longfist2003 (May 16, 2007)

-thanks For The Warm Greetings Everyone!!!
 - Dj


----------



## LocknBlock (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, I myself just joined yesterday. There is lots here! The more the merrier!


----------



## Kacey (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## longfist2003 (May 25, 2007)

Our martial artst meet up details for Western New Yorkers are here at this link if anyone wants to attend this Sunday.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=792343#post792343

There is a casual martial arts meet up this Sunday in the soccer field at Delaware Park (Buffalo,NY) at 10am with me, Don (Shaolin Long Fist stylist) and Wing Chun instructor Mark. Look for the two dudes with sparring gloves on by the bleachers.
 - Best Wishes - Don


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## bluemtn (May 25, 2007)

*Welcome and happy posting!*


----------



## Shaderon (May 26, 2007)

Welcome longfist!



longfist2003 said:


> I don't claim any monopoly on the truth and I bow to you *ALL* as my personal *Buddhas *so please enlighten me.


I I bow to you as mine too    We all learn from each other.


You sounds like someone with things to say and someone who thinks too, that sort of person is always welcome.

Meet you on the threads!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> YES!!!! Another CMA person....
> 
> Welcome to MT


 
What he said!  Welcome to MT.  It will be nice to have another CMA perspective.  I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## longfist2003 (May 31, 2007)

Hey folks- Just a follow up, the MA meet up was modest but good. We've got 2 new recruits to our sparring group. I'll be back to post another one.
-Cheers-
  Don
http://www.comicspace.com/dontec


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

